# I am so proud of myself



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

I knitted something for ME for a change.


----------



## lynnjack (Jan 12, 2012)

This is really gorgeous!


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Good job! It's always nice to have something for ourselves.


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

beautiful!!!!


----------



## ladybeach (Dec 29, 2011)

Soooo pretty !!!! now where do I find that pattern ??? Your's is so awesome I want to make one too....


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

That is beautiful xx


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

WOW that is so beautiful, could you share the pattern link or where to purchase please? Thank you. Leonora.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

This is the Botanica Medallion Cardi in the 2009 summer (I think) issue of Vogue Knitting. You can also find it on the Vogue Knitting website...

http://store.vogueknitting.com/p-1421-botanica-medallion-cardi.aspx

It was so much easier than I thought it would be. It took me about 5 weeks to complete.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Beautiful pattern and lovely knitting.


----------



## snowsaint (Aug 3, 2011)

Great work!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Gale from Oregon (Jul 11, 2011)

AS you should be PROUD ! You did a wonderful job....


----------



## usafwife (Feb 16, 2012)

Beautiful! You should be very proud.


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

I didn't realize when it was laying flat that those were armholes. That is a pretty neat design and very lovely finished item. Woohoo for making something for yourself, especially something so lovely!


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow,that is so cool!Very nice knitting!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

That's so cool. Thank you for sharing the pattern source. I love that it's a circle.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

That's so pretty. You should be so proud of it.


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

wow! that is SO pretty! I am working on one, mine is llama and is lavender...I just must get back on it.....too many wips!


----------



## joysmyname (Jan 1, 2012)

Wow. I'd say, worth waiting for!


----------



## joysmyname (Jan 1, 2012)

Wow. I'd say, worth waiting for!


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

This is beautiful! I love it!


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

So beautiful, everyone will be so jealous when you wear this!!!


----------



## Larson (Aug 3, 2011)

Love love love! You do such such beautiful work.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Oh its so lovely.


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

Beautiful, simply beautiful.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Gawrsh.  Thanks, ladies.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Such a beautiful piece of work! Has that southwestern flair and looks fabulous on you.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

And so you should be,it's absolutly beatiful,fantasic work and the colour really suits the pattern.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Wow! What a beautiful choice you made with this pattern! It's stunning and looks wonderful on you.
Wear it with a smile on your face and pride in your heart!!!


----------



## Susie J (Sep 3, 2011)

Gosh!!! Wonderful!!


----------



## eduncanofvass (Jun 24, 2011)

good for you, I should take a lesson from your book I too have made things that I try and keep but my childern see it and they want it and you can't say no to someone really loves what you do


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Ooh, I love it and I have that issue of Vogue and stash yarn that will work really well. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

Intriguing and the rust colour is timeless so will go with many colours. Congratulations on your patience. It certainly paid off.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

wow that is lovely.


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

`


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Simply beautiful, looks great on, you should be very proud of your self.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

`You have every right to be proud your work is beautiful wear it with pride and enjoy the many compliments you are sure toreceive


----------



## grannyeleanor (Jan 1, 2012)

BRILLIANT BUT LOOKS VERY COMPLICATED
REGARDS ELEANOR


----------



## marilynruth (Aug 4, 2011)

This piece is very different,beautifully made,I love it.


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

Gorgeous. I have that pattern, but still have too many WIPs to start it.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

Oh I am proud of you too soo nice and it's for YOU!!!


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

When I saw the first pic I was thinking what the heck? But that is very beautifully done!


----------



## HeyJude (Sep 28, 2011)

That is really something! Great job!


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Lovely! I have this magazine and have often admired the pattern. Now I have to give it a try.


----------



## La Bergere (Feb 15, 2012)

Wow, that is amazing, you're so right to be proud of your work, it looks fantastic!


----------



## knittersjoy (Mar 1, 2011)

Congrats - so pretty and such nice work! We all need to keep some things once in awhile - good choice!!


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

So beautiful and the color is wonderful.


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

So beautiful and the color is wonderful.


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

very nice!!!


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

Great job...love that pattern...and it's for you!


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

Stunning!!


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Muy bonito! Very pretty.


----------



## Gram Jonni (Jun 4, 2011)

You SO inspire me, I started this in probably 2009 when it first came out & have been carrying around the border for 2-3 YEARS not completed. That WILL come out this very weekend. SO pretty, can't wait to work on mine too.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow looks great on you. Lovely work!


----------



## songbird76088 (Mar 11, 2011)

headlemk said:


> I knitted something for ME for a change.


gorgeous!


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

beautiful good job I am in the process of knitting for myself for once also.


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

Beautiful. Great work.


----------



## white4208 (Apr 2, 2011)

that is so beautiful! You are going to get lots of compliments when you wear it.


----------



## RED2nd (Nov 5, 2011)

Beautiful! I'm going to have to save the link to this one.


----------



## massate (Oct 23, 2011)

Very nice. And good for you for making something for yourself.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

WOW!!


----------



## SimplyGran (Jul 9, 2011)

And you should feel proud. Nicely done and it looks so nice on you. It's a lovely pattern. I really like the shrugs with the medallions on the back. They're so attractive. Thank you so much for sharing and for the pics.


----------



## Twins (Dec 29, 2011)

Really beautiful!!!Great job!


----------



## Rosewood513 (Oct 25, 2011)

Stunning you have a right to be proud.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Very Interesting..Beautiful Job..Looks Great!


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

Oooooooh NICE!!!

Virginia


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

Wow that is beautiful


----------



## Krissyb1 (Apr 19, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## bonbarnie (Jan 23, 2011)

GREAT fits so well.


----------



## Judyrohe (Mar 11, 2011)

You should be proud. This is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## barb37 (Sep 25, 2011)

That is sooooo beautiful, looks so good on you, too. Great job. Love the color.
Barb37


----------



## LadyDi (Jan 31, 2011)

Beautiful!!! Wear it with pride, you so deserve it!


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Very pretty. You have every right to be proud of yourself. Good job! Well done!


----------



## Margaritaz (Feb 4, 2011)

I know this from a Vogue magazine and have thought of making it for my cousin. I am not much into knitting clothing so I was wondering if it was difficult.

Thank you and of course beautiful work


----------



## STITCH124 (Aug 2, 2011)

Speechless! That is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## kathiba194 (Jun 12, 2011)

Wow...amazing! I love it.


----------



## Sherilee (Mar 7, 2011)

That is just beautiful. I bet when you wear it people stop and ask you where you bought it. With a big smile, you tell then you made it.... Makes you feel good...

You deserve a big "Yea" I did it...Your work is outstanding.

I will never be able to do something like this. You wear it with pride...

Take care...


----------



## Alephbet (Feb 11, 2011)

WOW! That's different! You have every right to be proud!


----------



## berryshake (Mar 16, 2011)

Isn't that cool


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

Oh my, that is beautiful! You did a great job.


----------



## cheri49 (Apr 27, 2011)

Beautiful! Love the detail!


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

You did a beautiful job on that vest!!!! It is special that you made it for yourself, you deserve it! That is great you were able to do it so quickly. I'm sure you'll enjoy wearing it and when you do you'll get plenty of compliments.


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

It's beautiful! Big pat on the back for you.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Spectacular work !!


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

That is really something special!! Love it!


----------



## Minniemoe (Dec 25, 2011)

-Hi-Did you use the exact type of yarn called for in the pattern. Can you tell us what this was-how much you needed and the color you used. Thanks-I can't wait to try it. I am tired of small children's articles and want to try one for the big kids(Me)


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

It's beautiful! You did such a good job! and I love the color! :thumbup:


----------



## Weezieo77 (Feb 24, 2011)

That is beautiful! Lovely work!


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

And it's just spectacular too. Beautiful work.


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

How wonderful. It is beautiful. I think most of us tend to knit or crochet for others and forget about ourselfs. Glad you made this for YOU.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

llove the detail


----------



## FlatheadLiving (Jun 19, 2011)

Wow. At first I couldn't figure out what it was, so I was glad you had pictures of it on you. It is so pretty and you did a great job! You can wear it with pride. Barb


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Good for you. It looks great on you.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

beautiful job...found something similar for free

www.yarn.com/resources/Yarn/docs/podcasts/Botanica12345.pdf


----------



## Audrey E (Feb 22, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Margaritaz said:


> I know this from a Vogue magazine and have thought of making it for my cousin. I am not much into knitting clothing so I was wondering if it was difficult.
> 
> Thank you and of course beautiful work


It was much easier than I expected. I'd never used DPNs and had to start this using DPNs. I was surprised how easy it was. Don't be shy, give it a try.


----------



## SGale (Dec 30, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## Debsknits (Nov 11, 2011)

How gorgeous is that! You did a great job. Well deserved I'm sure. We all need to do something for ourselves sometimes.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Minniemoe said:


> -Hi-Did you use the exact type of yarn called for in the pattern. Can you tell us what this was-how much you needed and the color you used. Thanks-I can't wait to try it. I am tired of small children's articles and want to try one for the big kids(Me)


I didn't use the yarn called for in the pattern, it was a bit pricey for my budget. I ordered Tahki Stacy Charles; Cotton CLassic 100% mercerised cotton. It's the same gauge, nice feel, soft. The color was 3406-Brick.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

rjazz said:


> beautiful job...found something similar for free
> 
> www.yarn.com/resources/Yarn/docs/podcasts/Botanica12345.pdf


This is the exact same pattern. She includes the errata information but doesn't have the entire step by step instructions.


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

I literally never have made myself anything but your work of art is definetely on my list.. What level of workmanship would you consider this.. I get frustrated purchasing patterns and then find I can't do something. I can use DPN's. Thank you for sharing. Blessings, Cathy


----------



## Elaineanne (May 25, 2011)

beautiful.


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

Job well done. It fits you nicely, too.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

That is so beautiful, good for you. Love it.


----------



## Judy Young (Dec 1, 2011)

A knock out piece of work. I to would love the pattern. 

Thank you for the link. I have just downloaded the pattern and had a quick peek at how the garment is done - and now I must get over my phobia of circular and double ended needles. I take my hat off at you.

I have a few projects to do - but I will attempt it.


----------



## jean-k (Apr 23, 2011)

This is so beautiful - you have every right to be proud of yourself.
JeanK


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

headlemk-So beautiful-You did such a great job! I've had that pattern for awhile but haven't knit it yet. You've inspired me. I have some alpaca yarn set aside for it. I've put it on my project to-do list. Congrats. You have every reason to be very proud. That's a good color for you.


----------



## Laura3720 (Dec 10, 2011)

headlemk said:


> I knitted something for ME for a change.


I love everything about it, including how great it looks on you! You should be proud! Wear it in good health.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

gosh I wish I was talented enough to design something like that... this is one of those patterns that was well worth the price.... great job..


----------



## CAMBRIARN (Mar 14, 2011)

WOW....I AM MAKING A KNIT-SWIRL SWEATER FROM SANDRA MCIVER'S BOOK....I HAVE SO MUCH MORE TO GO TO COMPLETE IT.....BUT......YOU CREATED A WORK OF ART!


----------



## Grant (Feb 24, 2011)

You should be proud of yourself, really!
Great job and thanks for sharing.

Grant


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I have been admiring this pattern for quite a while now, hoping I'll have the time to make it for myself one day. I usually knit for children, family and friends. I think you did a great job on it and kudos to you for making something so lovely for yourself.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

very impressed its beautiful & you did a wonderful job!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Your Knit for yourself knit item is so very pretty & it fits you very well.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Cute and very different! Looks great on you. Thanks for modeling!


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

That really is beautiful. You look good in it, too.


----------



## Dakota Sun (May 25, 2011)

Beautiful. Love the pattern but I do not have patience to do fancy knitting .


----------



## Rowena (Feb 10, 2011)

Beautiful work and looks so neat on. 

Thank you for the site with pattern


----------



## KBEDRN (May 25, 2011)

How very pretty. I made a similar one from homespun(not nearly as pretty). Kathy B


----------



## GrandmaPearl (Oct 11, 2011)

Beautiful, but it really lloks difficult to me! YOu should be very proud!


----------



## dingo (Jun 20, 2011)

It is gorgeous and I love the color. Nice work!


----------



## Patricia Ann (Jan 14, 2012)

headlemk said:


> I knitted something for ME for a change.


it's beautiful , I like the color . I should do that make something for myself now and then always making things for others


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

Beautiful, love the color


----------



## clgray (Nov 22, 2011)

very nice and whats that like (knitting for yourself )


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

clgray said:


> very nice and whats that like (knitting for yourself )


It is very exciting. The closer I got to the end the more excited I got.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

It about time. It is beautiful.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## Maz (Apr 24, 2011)

Well done


----------



## Charleman's Mom (Mar 26, 2011)

headlemk said:


> I knitted something for ME for a change.


Just sooooo beautiful. Wish you had included where the pattern can be found!!! Bet you're going to get a log of that!!! I'll watch for it.

Charlie's Mom


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## Marisol (Jan 24, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## panda13 (Aug 5, 2011)

That is so lovely.


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

its on the first page at her beginning...


----------



## rereschatz (May 9, 2011)

Beautiful! congratulations!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!!! Really beautiful!!


----------



## motherbabs4 (Sep 22, 2011)

Wow! Good for you--it is beautiful!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

You should be proud. This is just so beautiful!


----------



## bmarks (Jan 6, 2012)

You did a beautiful job!! I have one that;s been on needles for a year or so. You've inspired me to finish it. Thanks!!


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Good for you. That is just beautiful


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good for you and it's beautiful!


----------



## tmae1376 (Feb 4, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## CAMBRIARN (Mar 14, 2011)

oh my gosh that is too funny......you should see what is on my needles ....all the projects the are still works in progress....LOL


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

You should be proud of it.. it is absolutely beautiful. Or as my granddaughter jokingly say b u ta muss. wear it well


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Its just stunning! nd you lie in just the right part of the country to wear it. Joan 8060


----------



## lochsmom (Apr 14, 2011)

Very beautiful work!


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

headlemk said:


> I knitted something for ME for a change.


I love it! You are going to get many requests. Great job - be proud.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

That is outstanding!


----------



## justmama (Aug 11, 2011)

headlemk said:


> I knitted something for ME for a change.


Absolutely Beautiful, you should be very proud of yourself, I'm sure you will get lots of comments when you wear it.
Regards
Just MaMa :thumbup:


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

Your work is beautiful. Very pretty


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Wear it with pride! t is so beautiful and you did such a good job on it


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

Wow...awesome!!!


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

You SHOULD be very proud! It is just beautiful and I love the color you chose.


----------



## sunshyne (Nov 29, 2011)

Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful....
Susan


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

Wow amazing work,when you knit for you ,you really go for it lol.


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

Beautiful! Such details


----------



## jpAL2011 (Aug 19, 2011)

That is gorgeous; the knitting, the style of wearing it, the color, just great.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow! I bought the copy of Vogue Knitting that had that pattern and always wanted to try it. You're an inspiration!


----------



## Dakota Sun (May 25, 2011)

Charleman's mom:

The pattern site is listed on the first page here.


----------



## Lowem (Jan 10, 2012)

I love it, it is so beautiful and I love the color too.
Great job!


----------



## Lijnet (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh that is so beautiful Your knitting is superb and lovely that (probably for once) you put yourself first.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

What a lovely piece of work. Very nicely knitted and it looks great on you. Very pretty color


----------



## Carolynjune3 (Feb 14, 2011)

It is very attractive so lovely. The work you put into it is so wonderful. You did a prefect job on it. I could go on and on. Great work.


Carolynjune3 God Bless


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

WOW...good job, and a lot of work...I am glad it is for YOU!!! GG


----------



## detra3566 (Dec 8, 2011)

I too, didn't know that lying flat it was a shrug!! Exceptional work and great design. You should be mighty proud!!!!


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## cmmathews (Jan 23, 2011)

I've started this but stopped when the pattern had a correction I didn't know about until I emailed Vogue. I'm glad to see yours finished and it gives me the motivation to finish mine. Yours is beautiful and so well done.


----------



## miashay02 (Feb 11, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

cam, you are sure not alone in having several WIP'S. I cant wait to start the next one and I have 4 going now. I'm determined to finish a prayer shawl on the needles before I do another thing.


----------



## diana999 (Mar 24, 2011)

absolutely gorgeous


----------



## deescrafty (Nov 18, 2011)

Beautiful; good for you to make yourself something so special.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Just gorgeous. We really do need to do something for just ourselves, but it seems like it is the last thing on the list. Good for you. :thumbup: :thumbup: Just as soon as I finish my GGD shrug for Easter I am going to make me one.


----------



## jqgrammy9 (Mar 21, 2011)

headlemk said:


> This is the Botanica Medallion Cardi in the 2009 summer (I think) issue of Vogue Knitting. You can also find it on the Vogue Knitting website...
> 
> http://store.vogueknitting.com/p-1421-botanica-medallion-cardi.aspx
> 
> It was so much easier than I thought it would be. It took me about 5 weeks to complete.


I purchased this when it was on sale, but, I haven't made it yet! I must do it soon!


----------



## jltangel1 (Feb 18, 2012)

Really beautiful, you should be very proud of yourself...Lovely. I'm a beginner & look forward to learning this wonderful knitting world! Thank you.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

That's just beautiful! Nice knitting :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

The newest color for this year, a FABULOUS pattern, what more could you want. It is stunning. Congrats.


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

Did you say what yarn you used?


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

joycevv said:


> Wow! I bought the copy of Vogue Knitting that had that pattern and always wanted to try it. You're an inspiration!


Note there are errata and you need to get those corrections from the website.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

What an absolutely gorgeous vest! It's a showstopper.


----------



## meann67 (Dec 5, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous! You have every right to be proud!

CONGRATS!


----------



## groovyboomer (Jul 28, 2011)

Love it! I've been wanting to try one of those circular sweaters. That's giving me the push I need!


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

You should be proud! Beautiful work!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Outstanding! What an incredibly cool pattern and your knitting is so beautiful.


----------



## knit-crochet-is-me (Jul 12, 2011)

I love it!! You earned it!! Thank you for sharing

Ramona


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

Looked at the first photo showing it flat and could not work out what it was. Doily? Tablecloth? What? Then went to next photo where you had it on and WOW it is just gorgeous. Perspective does make a difference. Beautiful work. Lots of crafty hugs Essie from Oz


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Beautiful! Congratulations


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

WOW, STUNNING!!!


----------



## Zacharysgrammy (Feb 21, 2011)

Wow!! That is absolutely gorgeous! What a wonderful job you did. You must be an experienced knitter.


----------



## Minniemoe (Dec 25, 2011)

Looking at the first picture I thought what a lovely seat pad for a diningroom chair and I was excited about that--as I moved down the line I was shocked as to what it really was. It is beautiful.

I am a little confused with cotton yarn. The only kind I have used is the one where you make dishcloths. I guess I better scout around and look at the labels.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Minniemoe said:


> Looking at the first picture I thought what a lovely seat pad for a diningroom chair and I was excited about that--as I moved down the line I was shocked as to what it really was. It is beautiful.
> 
> I am a little confused with cotton yarn. The only kind I have used is the one where you make dishcloths. I guess I better scout around and look at the labels.


Look for mercerized cotton or a cotton blend. They are softer and still have substance to hold their shape.


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Zacharysgrammy said:


> Wow!! That is absolutely gorgeous! What a wonderful job you did. You must be an experienced knitter.


Hey! Zachery's Gramma...our first child was born in Enid in 1954. think the name of the street we lived on was Hudson St...rented house. Adv. multi-engine pilot training for 6 mos. Special place for us! Joan 8060


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

How lovely! Nice designs.


----------



## Squirrely Shirley (Jul 28, 2011)

This is gorgeous and very unique. I have bookmarked it and will have to give it a try. I would love one and I think both of my daughters would also. Thank you for sharing the pattern link. The color is perfect as it will go with so many things. You have every right to be proud.
Shirley


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Breathtakingly beautiful! Such skill U have! Maybe, I, too, someday....


----------



## tanja (Jan 18, 2012)

WOW ! Beautiful work. Be Proud !


----------



## rene (Jan 23, 2011)

That is beautiful and it really looks good on you. Rene


----------

